# Tipos de Tweeter



## pablin

hola a todos, necesitaria saber la diferencia entre un tweeter domo y un bala, resulta que me compre un tweeter bala bravox 70watts rms y a volumen alto en mi habitacion me deja sordo cosa que no pasa con los parlantes originales del equipo. mi duda es que quizas los tweeters bala sean para grandes ambientes porque al aire libre no me aturde. en cambio a los domo los he visto en cajas para tipo hogar quizas sean de mejor desempeño en ambientes pequeños.
mi pregunta es si comprando un domo se solucionaria el problema.
muchas gracias...


----------



## gaston sj

hola 

el twiter bala se invento con el fin de tener mas volumen en agudos.... no tienen calidad de agudos solamente volumen por eso se utilizan domos en los equipos de calidad generalmente en sonido profesional se utilizan bala ya que dan mas potencia y volumen y en un area grande no se nota que son de pesima calidad los bala pero en una habitacion si pero con un domo en un area grande ni siquiera se escucharia ya que los agudos son de menor potencia y menos agudos que los bala

te recomiendo que cambies el bala y te compres un domo y un par de oidos nuevos saludos


----------



## pablin

ok. la verdad es que en la tienda que lo compre me dijeron que me iba a andar re bien pero a mi siempre me quedaba la duda de porque me aturdia y no me la sabian responder. 
muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## juanma

Como estan? No tengo idea cuantos tipos de tweeter hay. Estoy buscando un par para poner en mi pieza, pero no se cuales.

Ademas busco unos que se adapten bien a la musica (Soundtracks), que es muy orquestal, sin baterias ni guitarras electricas.

Hace poco compre unos de cono de papel (no se si esta bien dicho), son como unos parlantes normales nada mas que de 7cm de diametro.

Saludos gente


----------



## Dano

Los tweeters bala se utilizan en general en espectaculos de alta potencia y no en audio de hogar, éstos no tienen muy buena deficinición en agudos altos.
Si los quieres usar úsalos pero no lograras tan buen sonido como un tweeter domo

Saludos


----------



## ivanutn

Los bala andan en cualquier lugar . . . ponele resistencias para atenuarlos un poco . . . 

No es cierto que los de domo no sirven para exterior, porque antes se usaba el tweeter Leea 

HFD-40 que es de domo, y andaba barbaro... ahora se usan mas los bala por ser direccionales. 

Acá en casa todos los tweeters que tenemos son bala , yo tengo 2 Ciclos, y mi viejo tiene 2 Selenium y el sonido que tienen es espectacular . . . 

Gaston hay tweeters bala que son impresionantes con una calidad de sonido espectacular y que cuestan una fortuna . . . que sea un tweeter para uso profecional en exteriores no quiere decir que sea de mala calidad . . . en el hogar se suele usar el tweeter de tipo domo porque no son direcionales . . .


----------



## tecnicdeso

Sinceramente, pienso que "tweeter bala" lo debeis tener como una forma de hablar, puesto que no existe como tipo de altavoz.

Imagino que os referireis al tipo de altavoz exponencial con la cúpula en compresión, mas utilizadas en sonido semi-profesional.

Cuando adquirais tweeters nuevos, os aconsejaría os leyeseis la información técnica.

Si les están diciendo que un tweeter emite 100 db 1w/1m, podriais tener una referencia de lo que eso significa puesto en una pequeña sala cuando le estaremos entregando 10 o 15W.

En hifi se utilizan tweeters de cúpula (o domos como dicen aquí), normalmente seda, o alguna aleación de titanio, etc. y en gamas bajas, cartón.
Pero ni los tweeters exponenciales tienen menos calidad, ni los de cúpula suenan menos.
Simplemente, una cúpula de un metal muy ligero y rígido, sera capaz de moverse mas veces por segundo, con lo cual nos ofrecerá un mayor rango de frecuencias altas. Si utilizamos seda, los movimientos serán más lentos, pero más agradables y suaves  para el oído humano, por sus características físicas. 


Cada uno es un concepto diferente, es como querer comparar una pera y una manzana. Los dos son frutas, pero muy diferentes.


----------



## cronos

los tweeters de bala no son de mala calidad, solo tiene que acoplarlos bien atu equipo con un crossover, o algunas resistencias, yo uso en interiores y exteriores de bala y suenan muy bien.


----------



## ivanutn

cualquiera va a andar bien, los de cono ya no son muy usados, y para hogar se prefiere el de tipo domo, por su buena dispersion...
los bala andan bien, pero tienen algunos inconvenientes a la hora de uso en hogar, son muy direccionales, tienen demasiado rendimiento, por lo que hay que atenuarlos bastante, y son para frecuencias de corte de mas de 6kHz, y la peor de todas es que si es uno barato como el de la foto tienen un muy mal sonido, un timbre feo, en especial si son con diafragma fenolico...
es aconsejable que busques algo en las siguientes marcas...

Hi Vi ( el TN25, SA1.1 son baratos y muy buenos)
vifa
beyma
monacor

y si podes, conseguite un par deLEEA HFD-40, son viejos, de los 70, pero son barbaros, tienen un sonido muy natural. Son los mejores tweeters que se fabricaron en argentina


----------



## bruno_nqn

hola gente les queria preguntar si alguien me podria ayudar a elegir unos tweeters para mi amplificador (q todavia esta en tramite...) stk4191 II... es de 50+50.
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Supongo que lo vas a usar en tu casa: ponle unos del tipo domo.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx

Yo creo que los tweeters bala tienen ventajas y desventajas, entre ellas tiene mejor direccionalidad que unos de domo y la misma "bala" que es un corrector de fase. cosa que no sucede con un domo, pero las cancelaciones en los domos se generan a frecuencias muy altas por encima de los 20khz. tambien los tw. balas tienen muchas mas sensibilidad que los domos , pero según vi en varios fabricantes es que el Tw bala tiene pesima respuesta en freciencia lo que demanda una ecualizacion. la mayoría de tw bala por encima de los 8 u 10khz las respuesta se va de pique.

saludos.


----------



## dcmdcm

Pues una vez mas, el uso de uno u otro es cuestion de la aplicacion de tu sistema, los tweeter "bala" generan mas presion sonora a una determinada potencia debido a su forma exponencial, tal vez unos 109dB 1W/1M, mientras que otros tipos, la eficiencia es un poco menor, por eso es que los tw. "bala" generalmente son usados para sonorizacion pro o semi-pro, mientras que los de cupula son generalmente para "HI-FI"


----------



## juanma

Encontre este tipo, difusor creo que se denomina.
Esto es Hi End?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=276-420


----------



## maurihuarte

Los tweeter de domo se fabrican en distintos materiales y los tenes que elegir segun un criterio subjetivo. Si en este caso te gusta la musica clásica, deberias elegir de domo de seda o textil. Tienen un sonido mas definido y no tan estridente al contrario de los de domo de aluminio que resultarían mas a la hora de escuchar guitarras electricas y platillos.
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Yo tengo en mis CUARTOTECA unos de estos:

4 balas






8 piezoelectricos





Creía que eran buenos, hasta que escuché unos mejores, LOS DE SEDA  

PD: mas 2 driver con sus recpetivas trompetas, imaginese usted TODO EL AGUDO!


----------



## plastikman

Yo no soy conocedor del tema, unicamente me guío por la experiencia.

los tweeters de bala tienen mayor spl que los de domo, por lo tanto al subir el volumen aprovechan mejor la potencia y por eso se oye mas fuerte.  Si quieres que se oigan mejor tienes que atenuarlos con un L-Pad que no es mas que un arreglo de resistencias, una en serie y otra en paralelo con el tweeter  para evitar que se oigan tan fuerte.

si tu bafle es a 8 ohms yo te recomendaria que le pongas un L-Pad para atenuar 6 dB con la resistencia en serie de 4 ohms y la que esta en paralelo de 8 ohms.  

investiga como se conecta un L-Pad, si no yo te puedo mandar un diagrama y los valores de las resistencias dependiendo de cuantos decibeles quieras atenuar los tweeters para asi obtener una respuesta mas plana de tus bafles


----------



## DJ DRACO

ademas de que los domo estan limitados en su potencia, contienen una plaqueta interna, q discrimina frecuencias, y ssolo reproduce las mas altas. por ende en un buen sistema de audio, debe haber domos y balas.

los domos tienen tambien menor alcance por su diametro, y no tienen amplitud, pero son espectaculares para recintos cerrados, y de potencia media.

saludos.


----------



## detrakx

Buenas actualmente tuve buenos resultados con los TW de seda de 1" vienen en otros díametros pero en argentina son complicados de conseguirlos. o Si no de precio excesivos.
Recomiendo  los kenbrown Ht93 se consiguen a buen precio y tienen muy buena calidad.
domo (seda) 1" Fr= 1200hz. y respuesta hasta los 16khz.  se los puede cruzar entre los 2/3 khz. Actualmente los utilizo con parlante de 6" cruzados en 2,2khz con filtros de 12db/oct. Activos y con potencias de 20W aprox. En caso de utilizar mayor potencia hacer un cruce en frecuencias superiores o utilizar filtros con mayor orden 18/24db/oct. 
Dejo unas imágenes de la respuesta en F con el cruce en 2,2khz. que medí hace un tiempo una es la respuesta original la otra es con el Tw ecualizado. 

Aca un link donde pueden conseguir los Tw.

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/

saludos.


----------



## Marcelo D'Angelo

Juanma, yo use hace poco para unas bafles tipo columna unos tweeters tonhalle (T13DR) directo, les mande unos mail preguntando por esquemas y filtros y encima me asesoraron bien, tambien les compre los divisores y la verdad es que para mi gusto suenan muy bien a buen precio.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Muy buen tweeter 






Ahora pregunto yo: que comparación existe entre tweeter y un driver?

Sé que suena mucho mas, pero yo tengo un par y doy fé que suenan bien en mi pieza, pero será que no les estoy dando como es? porque muchos me dicen que no lo soportarían!


----------



## detrakx

La diferencia entre un Driver y un Tweeter es muy grande. En cuanto a arquitectura. Si embargo son 2 tranductores de frecuencias agudas.
Un Tw es catalogado como un parlante de radiación directa y el DRV. de radiación indirecta por eso se acopla una bocina. La bocina acoplada cumple varias funciones.
Adaptación de impedancia, EQ, Directividad. 
Actualmente El driver es el transductor con mas sensibilidad. y acoplando una bocina que a pesar de que adapta la impedancia aporta una ganacia extra debido a su directividad se logran altas presiones sonoras con poca potencia electrica.

SAludos.


----------



## Gubirson

hola a todos amigos......   

como pueden notar soy nuevo en el foro y estoy sorprendido de toda la información que hay en el....

les cuento
tengo pensado en realizar un generador de ultra sonido para alejar plagas pero tengo dudas con respecto a que tipo de transductor usar para propagar la señal q es de muy alta frecuencia, osea que tipo de tweeter seria el mejor he notado varios fabricados con solo unas lochitas pero me interesa cubrir un buen rango unos 30 o 40 metros cuadrados reales.....


espero me ayuden gracias  
saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Usa los piezoelectricos.


----------



## Gubirson

hola a todos         epale gracias


son tweeter que son de bobina generalmente de bastante arrolladoy chicos ellos?
otra pregunta es importa mucho su aspecto su aspecto?
lo pregunto por q si son losque creo q son por aqui se consigue chicos pero de muy diversas formas.........




y no he podido montarme en el proyecto del ultrasonido por q estoy diseñando un amplificador q publicaron en el foro como clase AB y no he tenido chance de 20 w.

saludos


----------



## gaston sj

yo ahora para escuchar en mi dormitorio tengo un driver leea de 30w (iman de 160mm)y suena perfecto .. sensibilidad de 103dB respuesta PLANA desde los 700hz a 16khz desde los 16khz empieza a decaer lentamente la respuesta. respuesta plana refiero a que la respuesta esta virtualmente libre de picos ni valles.. mas unos twiter domo radiante leea. el sonido en medios agudos es espectacular a mi gusto...

el driver esta diseñado para salas de cine-teatro y para lugares donde se requiera gran calidad de audicion,(es notable que tenga un iman de 160mm para solo 30w) obviamente no es para hi fi de parlantines de graves de 6" por que estaria desperdiciando driver (teniendo que atenuarlo demaciado) o escuchar un sonido pobre en graves. 

mi recomendacion van por los domos, el domo radiante que tengo tiene una mecanica y funcionamiento muy parecido a un driver comun sino que mas delicado. y menores dimenciones,


saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Driver en general se les llama a los altavoces mismos independientemente del tipo de altavoz que este sea...esto en todo el mundo (anglosajón).
los tweeter piezoeléctricos sólo sirven para tirarlos a la basura si lo que quieres es alta fidelidad.
Mi recomendación para parlantes domésticos son los tweeter de cúpula de seda (tela) o fabric en Inglés; los sueles tener normalmente en 1" ó 3/4" aunque hay fabricantes que los hacen también en 2"...Ah..además los encuentras a buen precio.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo tengo en mis CUARTOTECA unos de estos:
> 
> 4 balas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 piezoelectricos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creía que eran buenos, hasta que escuché unos mejores, LOS DE SEDA
> 
> PD: mas 2 driver con sus recpetivas trompetas, imaginese usted TODO EL AGUDO!



 8 Tweeters piezo en un cuarto???.
Seguro que no tienes problemas de audición???

Si no quieres gastar demasiado, unos BUENOS Piezo, por lo menos de marca, la bancan. Puedes hacerle un pequeño circuito para que sean mas lineales y menos chillones, esta en un tema que realizó Ezavalla en el foro de elementos de salida.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Kebra

juanma dijo:


> Como estan? No tengo idea cuantos tipos de tweeter hay. Estoy buscando un par para poner en mi pieza, pero no se cuales.
> 
> Ademas busco unos que se adapten bien a la musica (Soundtracks), que es muy orquestal, sin baterias ni guitarras electricas.
> 
> Hace poco compre unos de cono de papel (no se si esta bien dicho), son como unos parlantes normales nada mas que de 7cm de diametro.
> 
> Saludos gente



Haber hay montones de tipos. Los de cono de cartón son medio ordinarios para mi gusto, además que el "cono" no tiene las propiedades ideales para la dispersión de las altas frecuencias.

Los bala tienen buen rendimiento como comentaron mas arriba, y el sonido es un poquito agresivo por llamarlo de alguna forma, pero con la atenuación correcta y el crossover indicado, pueden sonar muy bien. Yo tengo en mis bass-reflex unos bala con domo de titanio. Suenan suaves, claros, y diferenciás perfectamente los sonidos, un violin suena como violin, un triángulo como triángulo, etc. Estos tweeters no irradian directamente, sino que son motores de compresión, la campana o bala cumple la función de corregir la fase.

Los de "seda" o tela impregnada en algún ungüento suelen sonar mas suaves e irradian directamente. No tuve mucha experiencia con ellos.

Los piezos son la oveja negra del audio (según mi oído). Todo suena igual, no diferenciás un triángulo de una cuerda, solo se escucha un "ruido" agudo. Son baratos. Los odio 

Los de cinta nunca los escuché, pero dicen que suenan muy naturales.


¿Qué es un driver? Por ejemplo, los drivers en general son los motores de compresión. Los mismos pueden ser con bocina, utilizados para medios a alta potencia por su gran eficiencia, pero las bocinas indefecteblimente generan distorsión. También hay tweeters a bocina que son drivers, por ser motores de compresión. La bocina agrega distorsión por el solo hecho de ser bocina.
Un tweeter bala es otro tipo de driver, ya que es un motor de compresión, solo que en vez de bocina tiene la campana con forma de bala.

Volviendo a qué tweeter elegir, como bien dijo alguien, entra en juego la subjetividad. La misma no es mensurable, ya que cada uno tiene un oído y gustos distintos.

De todo lo expuesto, deberás guiarte por los que se acercan a tu manera de escuchar, y si tenes la oportunidad de probar mas de dos tipos, eso te ayudará a elegir.

A todo ésto, ¿en dónde pensás instalarlos? Supongo que tenés un par de baffles en donde ponerlos, pero tenés que tomar la precaución de modificar el divisor de frecuencias para adecuarlo al nuevo componente, de lo contrario podés obtener resultados desagradables.



juanma dijo:


> Encontre este tipo, difusor creo que se denomina.
> Esto es Hi End?
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=276-420



Ese es para mucha potencia, no para el hogar.


----------



## capitanp

> Estos tweeters no irradian directamente, sino que son motores de compresión, la campana o bala cumple la función de corregir la fase.


 

Me pregunto en que lugar se cambiara la fase, y que irradian muy directamente, si no habren mas de 40°


----------



## Kebra

capitanp dijo:


> Me pregunto en que lugar se cambiara la fase, y que irradian muy directamente, si no habren mas de 40°



La respuesta está en el libro "Parlantes de alta fidelidad" de Abraham B. Cohen, editado en 1968, entre las páginas 63 y 67 donde desarrolla (en forma amigable para el lector aficionado) el funcionamiento de las unidades motrices de compresión. Si bien un tweeter bala no tiene garganta sino simplemente la bocina, esta cubre una pequeña porción del diafragma (como una garganta muy pequeña), lo cual genera diferentes longitudes en el recorrido desde el diafragma a la bocina. Son distancias pequeñas comparadas con motores de compresión para medios o tweeter tipo bocina, pero existen.  Esas diferentes longitudes producen anulación de fase en alguna banda de frecuencia (depende de la construcción de cada tweeter). El corrector de fase ayuda a igualar esas longitudes de recorrido, logrando una respuesta mas plana.

Se podría probar sacándole la "bala" a un tweeter, y se vería que casi no se oye sonido, debido a la cancelación.

Hay un gráfico muy explicativo pero no tengo scanner 
Se los debo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

tacatomon dijo:


> 8 Tweeters piezo en un cuarto???.


Si pero no. Solamente tengo sonando 2 woofer 15" con 2 driver de 1" y dos subwoofer de 12". Los woofers tienen divisor pasivo y los subwoofers estan directos al amplificador con todas las bandas atenuadas no reproducibles, mientras tanto porque no tengo crossover activo :enfadado:

Las otras cajas de 12" tienen 6 tweeter piezo. y tengo 4 balas independientes, que las coloco a sonar dependiendo sea el caso! 



tacatomon dijo:


> Seguro que no tienes problemas de audición???


Estoy seguro que *si* los tengo, hace algún tiempo me caí y el golpe fe completamente en mi oído izquierdo tengo una atenuación de 10dB y ademas de que quede "sensible" a las frecuencias de 500Hz 800Hz y 1000Hz si mal no recuerdo entonces a altos decibeles siento como si me "traqueara o vibrara" el oído (una sensación quizás difícil de describir pero se siente distorsión), luego cuando pueda escaneo el examen de la audiometría!  



tacatomon dijo:


> Si no quieres gastar demasiado, unos BUENOS Piezo, por lo menos de marca, la bancan. Puedes hacerle un pequeño circuito para que sean mas lineales y menos chillones, esta en un tema que realizó Ezavalla en el foro de elementos de salida.



Ya lo leí UFF el primer día que lo posteó. Por eso decidí quitarles los condensadores a cada uno y colocarlos en serie!

PD: además eso que escribí arriba fue hace casi un año cuando creía que sabía de audio pero ahora estoy seguro de que no se nada


----------



## Cacho

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ...ahora estoy seguro de que no se nada...


Epa... Andás cerca de Sócrates entonces 

Saludos


----------



## dyc

Hola, estoy intentando hacer un ahuyentador de perros, mi idea es que se emitan frecuencias de entre 20 y 26 Khz, sin embargo estoy buscando altavoces piezoelectricos o tweeters que reproduzcan hasta esos 26 Khz y no encuentro nada, supongo que los habrá ya que los repelentes de murcielagos, cucarachas, etc,... emiten frecuencias de hasta 60Khz (o eso dicen los fabricantes). ¿Podria decirme alguien algun modelo o fabricante de altavoces para este rango de frecuencias (20Khz-26Khz)?. Un saludo.


----------



## aguilucho-mdq

Para una habitacion.... domo de seda.
Audifan vende y dicen que son muy buenos


----------



## fabbad

Hola, tengo unos Hinor de domo de seda y la verdad son excelentes en cuanto a la claridad y respuesta en frecuencia que son bastante planas pero! tienen solo una caída en los 15.2khz que se arregla con eq paramétrico. Las adquirí ya que no soportaba más los horribles tw de piezo chinos  y la verdad es un salto formidable ya que escuchando gran variedad de equipos de audio y parlantes comerciales, para mi no los superan en calidad.
es una buena inversión si querés calidad y no tanto ruido.


----------



## ehbressan

juanma dijo:


> Encontre este tipo, difusor creo que se denomina.
> Esto es Hi End?
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=276-420



Hola Juanma, ese en un ribbon tweeter o tweeter de cinta.
Tenes de domo, de cono, de cinta, drivers de compresion, de plasma, etc.
Para lo que mencionas, me parece que la mejor relacion precio/calidad es el de domo. Aunque si el de cinta ya lo tenes, barbaro !!!!
Sds.


----------



## javo28

yo tengo estos leson:

en el medio de la caja




supongo que son domo por que lo desarme y es de cupula blanda tipo media esfera.


y a los costados estos:





los 4 en una caja 2 x canal a los centrales tuve que hacerle un filtro casi de segundo orden para que filtren bien y atenuarlos, el de los costados con un capacitor basta para que no se queme.

el rango de frecuencia del primero es amplio, por que se comporta diferente con distintos filtros

el segundo es limitado se comporta igual con distintos filtros, pero es una corneta y se nota la diferencia con los primeros, resumiendo los segundos(tipo corneta) son mediocres pero unos buenos como los leea no se consiguen.

el filtro del primero lo hice asi:

una resistencia de 7W x 8.2 ohms en paralelo con un capacitor poliester de 1.5ufx250v tambien paralelo, seguido de un capacitor de 4.7uf x 63v sin polaridad + una resistencia de 10W x 22 ohms en serie tambien en el positivo.

y por ultimo disculpas por revivir.

slds!!!!


----------



## heathen001

Los domos en espacios pequeños y bien ubicados pueden hacer maravillas. 
los bala  en una pieza de  4x4 te opacan cualquier otro sonido.
los balas no refieren a calidad de sonido si no a cantidad


----------



## detrakx

Si tal cual para lugares pequeños los domos son una maravilla. Al dia de hoy son los tranductores mas utilizados en los monitores de Mezcla, El Tw bala en cambio esta pensado para altos SPL, combinando el acople acustico (bocina) y el corrector de fase, todo en una pieza. Sin embargo su respuesta no es plana y demanada ecualizacion extra.


----------

